# Am I crazy??



## Hezzie (Jan 25, 2012)

So, I work in a group home with mentally/physically disabled adults. They have 24 hour staff. But there is only one staff on per shift. I work 3p-10p 3 days a week. There is a woman who comes in after me to work 10pm-8am. The problem is she is NEVER on time. She relieves me 2x a week. And the other woman that relieves me once a week is also always late. I've been working here for 3 years and it has been going on for that long and this past Monday night was the first time I got upset and said something. Her excuse you ask? She came in ten minutes early on Sunday so its ok for her to come in late on Monday. My argument? Well, I didn't ask her to come in early and I never do. It's her choice to come in early but it's not my choice to stay late. (She is late 4 out of 5 shifts and maybe comes in ten minutes early twice a month.) She didn't call to tell me she was going to be late, she rarely does. She calls at 10:10 or 10:15 and says "I'm just pulling in the parking lot now, sorry!"

So, now she's mad at me cos she thinks I have no right to be mad. I say I just want her and the other person to come in on time. I'm not asking them to come in early. Just on time.

This other person you ask?? Well, she came in an hour ten minutes late the other night. This is the first time she has done this to me but she is infamous for doing this to other people. I was pretty pissed off to say the least. Her excuse? She came in 30 minutes one week so its ok for her to come in late whenever she wants.

Am I crazy?? Is it really that unreasonable to want someone to come to work on time? Especially because I CANNOT leave until someone gets there.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 25, 2012)

Absolutely NOT!

As a manager I wouldnt tolerate this behavior in one bit... especially if someone else is waiting to be relieved of their shift.

Its up to you how you want to handle it, but if I was in your shoes, or as a manager in your location, it would not happen.

Dont discuss it anymore with them, since it will only harbor ill will... I suggest taking it up with your manager.  Let them know you have your own responsibilities at home that need you there at a certain time. 

Do you at least get paid for overtime?  Is there any way to document the time that you put in?  If you punch in or out, that alone should alert someone's attention?!


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 25, 2012)

I told my manager about it. She's way to passive. The woman who came in 15 minutes late this past Monday told my manager she came in 5 minutes late. But I have the call on my cell phone from her at 10:10pm. I don't get paid over time if it's 15 minutes or less. We don't punch in. We sign a book and they sign in at 10pm no matter what time they come in. I told my manager I'm not doing that any more. I'm signing out at exactly the time I leave. I'm getting ready to call the director of the residential program. Its gone on for too long. Oh and I forgot to mention that at least one of these ppl leaves at 7:30am every morning and signs out at 8:00am and multiple ppl have told me that.
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Absolutely NOT!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2012)

Tell your manager that since you're not paid to stay late that you will leave on time even if they're not there. If the manager refuses to do something about it then go to her boss but be warned there maybe consequences for complaining. Personally I wouldn't put up with it and would request a time clock so there is a legitimate record of who is coming in late or leaving early.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tell your manager that since you're not paid to stay late that you will leave on time even if they're not there. If the manager refuses to do something about it then go to her boss but be warned there maybe consequences for complaining. Personally I wouldn't put up with it and would request a time clock so there is a legitimate record of who is coming in late or leaving early.



I agree with Zadi, people can be nasty when they're called out... but I agree that something has to be done.  A time clock would be best, and definitly be prepared to leave at 10 without coverage. 

At 10PM call your manager and let her know you're leaving and that no one is there.  Let her deal with it.  That's what she's paid to do.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 25, 2012)

Document, Document, Document.

I cannot stress this enough. Just getting mad and saying stuff is not going to be enough. You are going to need dates, times, situations that were going on, what the weather was like. What you were wearing, what they were wearing. The more detail you can provide on each situation will show to them that you are not just making stuff up and you are not exaggerating.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Document, Document, Document.
> 
> ...what the weather was like. What you were wearing, what they were wearing.....


 
LOL!!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 25, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



LOL!!




Its funny but its amazing what triggers memories.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jan 25, 2012)

these girls have zero sense of urgency. let them know they need to be on top of their game. given the economy, these girls need to realize that they are lucky to have a job. sooooo ungrateful!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 25, 2012)

Why not have a staff meeting and then bring up the subject.

You will get the opportunity to talk about how their lateness is affecting you.

And they will be able to learn that you are serious with regard to their lateness.

one solution might be:

If they know they will be a bit late, they should call you. And it will be documented.

Since you are having to stay late to cover them, then you should be rewarded with extra pay.


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 25, 2012)

Because of my job, it is actually against the law for me to leave my clients alone.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tell your manager that since you're not paid to stay late that you will leave on time even if they're not there. If the manager refuses to do something about it then go to her boss but be warned there maybe consequences for complaining. Personally I wouldn't put up with it and would request a time clock so there is a legitimate record of who is coming in late or leaving early.








> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with Zadi, people can be nasty when they're called out... but I agree that something has to be done.  A time clock would be best, and definitly be prepared to leave at 10 without coverage.
> 
> At 10PM call your manager and let her know you're leaving and that no one is there.  Let her deal with it.  That's what she's paid to do.


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 25, 2012)

I am going to start signing out at the exact time I leave. Even if its 10:02pm.  And if its later than that I am going to call my manager at home when I leave so it effects her too.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Document, Document, Document.
> 
> I cannot stress this enough. Just getting mad and saying stuff is not going to be enough. You are going to need dates, times, situations that were going on, what the weather was like. What you were wearing, what they were wearing. The more detail you can provide on each situation will show to them that you are not just making stuff up and you are not exaggerating.



We are having a staff meeting next week. But my co-workers excuse is that they come in early occasionally so they're covered. But that doesn't fly with me.



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why not have a staff meeting and then bring up the subject.
> 
> ...


 My manager basically has told me there's nothing she can do so I said I was going to start coming in late too. She just shrugged her shoulders.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd escalate this to the next level of management.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 25, 2012)

I say Keep documenting until you get results.  If you are required to work overtime, you should be paid overtime.  You'll need that documentation to get compensation so get a notebook.  

If push comes to shove, you can put in a complaint with Labour Relations - I'm not sure if there's one in the US but we can put in complaints for unfair labour practices there in Canada.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gifIf push comes to shove, you can put in a complaint with Labour Relations - I'm not sure if there's one in the US but we can put in complaints for unfair labour practices there in Canada.


 It's pretty much called the same thing. In the US it's the Labor &amp; Industry Board or L&amp;I for short.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to start signing out at the exact time I leave. Even if its 10:02pm.  And if its later than that I am going to call my manager at home when I leave so it effects her too.
> 
> ...


 I am guessing you don't have a union? Clearly management won't step in. Perhaps your local labour relations board can help.


----------



## MrsChaconhis1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Document and go to the next level of management.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

Is this still an ongoing issue Hezzie? I work in the health care profession and currently work in a hospital as a nursing assistant. If your manager won't take necessary steps to address and curtail this illegal behavior, go up the chain of command. Since you work in the healthcare field, I'm sure you understand and know about the mandated reporting. You can also contact the Dept. of Health hotline and anonymously report these people. Leaving early and leaving your clients unattended is termed abondonment, with the most severe discipline being possible fines and jail time. These people are in adult family homes/SNFs/care facilities because they need help and aren't able to do for themselves. It really sucks, but it's yours and mine and really, anyone who sees fishy crap going on, to report and advocate for them. They don't call them vulnerable adults for nothing!


----------



## Hezzie (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this still an ongoing issue Hezzie? I work in the health care profession and currently work in a hospital as a nursing assistant. If your manager won't take necessary steps to address and curtail this illegal behavior, go up the chain of command. Since you work in the healthcare field, I'm sure you understand and know about the mandated reporting. You can also contact the Dept. of Health hotline and anonymously report these people. Leaving early and leaving your clients unattended is termed abondonment, with the most severe discipline being possible fines and jail time. These people are in adult family homes/SNFs/care facilities because they need help and aren't able to do for themselves. It really sucks, but it's yours and mine and really, anyone who sees fishy crap going on, to report and advocate for them. They don't call them vulnerable adults for nothing!


Things have gotten a lot better since a new agency took over. To my knowledge, no one has ever been left alone. If someone comes in late the previous shift has to stay until someone gets there.


----------

